
Physicists discover an infinite number of quantum speed limits - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-06-physicists-infinite-quantum-limits.html
======
rubidium
They've developed a nice proof on the "bounds" of how quickly a quantum system
can evolve.

I think the quote by the coauthor summarizes it best: "'How fast can a quantum
system evolve in time?' Establishing general and tight quantum speed limits is
crucial to assess how fast quantum technologies can ultimately be, and can
accordingly guide in the design of more efficient protocols operating at or
close to the ultimate bounds."

This is a theoretical quantum physics paper... even experimental quantum
physicists struggle to understand what they mean most of the time. So don't
expect to much clarity from the paper, but if you want to look here it is:
[http://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.6.021031](http://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.6.021031)

------
bayoumedic
does quantum mechanics operate so far outside regular physics that even rule
34 doesn't apply?

~~~
jeffwass
What exactly do you mean by "regular physics"?

Do you mean classical physics, optionally including classical field theory
(ie, General Relativity)?

------
Cozumel
It is beginning to seem like they make this sh*t up as they go along!

~~~
kashif
Some Quantum Physics research has started yielding results that I think would
show up if you were using wholly wrong abstractions/tools/techniques to
understand something.

~~~
mivade
And yet we keep measuring what our models predict to extremely high levels of
precision. We know there is something missing (gravity not playing nicely with
quantum theory being the most obvious example), but it has worked remarkably
well whether you like it or not.

~~~
qbrass
And with the proper insight, we could make our current models look like as
crufty as alchemy does today.

